# Inkscape Software



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay I just downloaded Inkscape software to make Rhinestone templates, I'm new to all this so I figured I should download something free to test. I'm watching the video's on youtube on creating a Rhinestone templates & they go so fast in the video & they don't always show you where to click on all the steps. 
Can someone tell me how to put my sheet into lanscape from portrait mode? 

Also I tried making a simple line & it didn't work out right. They were showing how to copy to the clipboard & I couldn't do that right either, couldn't find the button. I'm sure it's not that hard but for a beginner it seems complicated. 

I know this is free but can anyone let me know if Funtime 2010 is any easier to use? I need the user friendly software. 

Is it me or does this program seem confusing for a beginner? 

Any feedback is appreciated. 
Angel


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Funtime is definitely much easier for rhinestone designing. The only benefit to using Inkscape is that you need SVG format for importing into Make the Cut to cut to the Cricut.

You have another alternative. KNK Studio GE will also allow you to more easily design rhinestone templates than Inkscape and you can save your files as SVG to import into Make the Cut. I should have mentioned it before but I wasn't sure if you were actually going to test out Inkscape or you were going to pursue the Gazelle option. 

To change your document dimensions in Inkscape, go to File>Document Properties. I'll have to look up the answer to your other question... it's been a while since I played with Inkscape.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

To draw a line, use the pencil icon along the left side. If you can't see your line, go to View>Display Mode>Outline.

Then you should be able to just click on the Select option (arrow icon at the top left side) and then use Edit>Copy Edit>Paste to make copies OR use Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V.


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Sandy!
Thanks for your response. I'm looking into the Gazelle but I haven't seen any reviews for it here unless I missed it. Don't know if that's a good sign or not? I read that it comes with the Funtime software which is good. 


The other problem I had with Inkscape is when I imported an image on my screen & I wanted to cut part of it off I coudn't find a cut feature. 
These are simple features I can usually find quicky in programs, but this one seem very confusing to me.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The Gazelle is considered to be an inexpensive scrapbooking cutter... thus it's not of interest to most of the people here who need a cutter that's warranted for production work. The Gazelle's warranty does not cover business applications, as I recall. Now, I believe you posted in the other Vinyl Cutter section here at this site that you are only planning to do rhinestone designs for friends and family? Is that correct? In that case, you could use the Gazelle. 

There are other machines, though... the Silhouette SD also cuts rhinestone rubber and you can get one of those for probably $200 and then buy Funtime for $110. If you are only doing personal stuff, the Silhouette store has dozens of rhinestone designs ready to cut for a great price. I can't remember what their new subscription prices run, but the MOST you would spend for rhinestone patterns is like $1.99. I'm guess, they would be more like 50 cents or less per pattern with subscription price. The only reason I've never announced that here before is that they are NOT for business applications... only personal use.

With any graphics program, you do need to invest some time and effort into learning the program so that you can design what you need. But most of these programs have great training videos... you just need to find them. Some are on You Tube and some are not. Personally, I host my KNK Studio training videos on my own server so that the viewing format is much larger. I think that's critical when trying to see exactly what is being done in a software program.


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just tried drawing my name & & can't get that right. Once I click the pencil & draw it I can't figure out how to shut the feature off & I'm dragging lines all over the screen. Is there a text box feature where you just type in what you want & then a format fon't? 

If I'm having this much trouble with drawing a simple line I can image once I try to make a design


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... the A icon is the Text feature, but it can be a bit tricky to use. I wrote a couple of Inkscape tutorials several years ago when it was the only program the hobby owners could use to make welded titles to cut to the scrapbooking cutters. These tutorials cover the text features... I believe first one had the text basics covered:

Inkscape Tutorials


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sandy, 
I will work on this tomorrow. 

Thanks again. 
God Bless

Angel


----------



## erha_anna (Nov 5, 2010)

this might help.

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/hershey

i am also trying to find the way of making rhinestone motifs.through inkscape.

here is part1

YouTube - Single Line - Hershey Font Extension for Inkscape

waiting for the second video .. part 2.

q1. can some1 help me how to fill an object after creating outline through interpolate sub paths

q2. which blade is used for cutting motifs.

what about the wear and tear of the blade. how long will it stay good if i cut material of that thickness.

i tried to cut with my cutter with 45 degree blade but i guess i need 60 degree blade.

After cutting few my blade went dull. because i have to increase the force almost double it to cut normal vinyl

Thanks for the help.


----------

